# App Dossier Sécurisé



## xxRocknrollxx (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je cherche une petite free-app me permettant de créer un dossier sécurisé par un mot de passe. Je souhaite y mettre un fichier texte et pas de photos.

Merci et bonne journée !


----------

